# General Discussion > General Discussion / Chit Chat >  Dallas is on the road to becoming the next Silicon Valley. Is it true?

## ameliamin22

Dallas has been outranking San Francisco for the last two consecutive years as the best place for technology startups. Since the pandemic, Dallas has seen a massive hike in businesses going digital. Moreover, since the pandemic, the number of technology startups in Dallas has been higher than in any other US region. 
There are more than 6,000 technology and *mobile app development companies in Dallas*, making it a strong contender to becoming the next IT hub. Besides registered IT companies offering services globally, Dallas is home to 20,000 freelance technology experts. 
Forbes recently mentioned that Dallas would soon claim the Silicon Valley title from San Francisco. They were wrong! Dallas has already beaten Silicon Valley in terms of the number of startups each year, quality service, ease of doing business, and much more.

----------

